# Knurris Angeltouren sucht Partner an der Ostsee



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2006)

Knurris Angeltouren sucht Partner an der Ostsee 

Knurris-Angeltouren ist ein Anbieter für geführte Angeltouren, Angelguiding und Bootsverleih an der Ostsee. So konnten wir im vergangenen Jahr mehr als 300 Gäste an der Ostsee begrüßen und für einen tollen Angelurlaub sorgen.

Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach Unterkünften in allen Preisklassen suchen wir Partner an der Ostsee, die mit uns zusammen arbeiten möchten. Gemeinsam mit Ihnen entwickeln wir ein Konzept um Ihre Anlage bestmöglich auszulasten und den Gästen einen tollen Service zu bieten. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Sie bereits Erfahrungen mit Angelgästen haben oder eigene Boote besitzen.

Knurris-Angeltouren bietet Ihnen verschiedene Vermarktungskonzepte an, dies reicht von der Erstellung und Wartung einer Internet-Visitenkarte, über die Erstellung kompletter Webseiten, die Aufnahme in unseren Katalog,  bis hin zu Gruppenreisen und Events in Ihrer Anlage oder in Ihrem Haus - ganz wie Sie dies mit uns abstimmen und wünschen.

Alle „angeltechnischen" Fragen, wie Boote, Einweisung der Gäste, Angel-Guiding sowie alle „marketingtechnischen" Fragen können dabei von uns abgedeckt werden.

Weitere Informationen zu Knurris Angeltouren finden Sie im Internet unter:
www.knurris-angeltouren.de

Sie erreichen uns telefonisch unter 0175-1779861, per Fax an 01212-5-26356426 oder per Post an: 

Knurris Angeltouren – Ralf Herold
An den Fuchsbergen 23
14974 Ludwigsfelde



Zum Kommentieren und Diskutieren gehts hier


----------

